# What makes a good starter?



## ajhughes (Feb 25, 2011)

Been reading up on Skeeter Pee and think I'll give it a try... don't have a slurry available as I usually ferment to dry in my primary. It sounds though like folks have had good success creating a small starter batch of wine and using that instead.

What recipes have folks used with good results for both fermentation and finished product?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 25, 2011)

ajhughes said:


> Been reading up on Skeeter Pee and think I'll give it a try... don't have a slurry available as I usually ferment to dry in my primary. It sounds though like folks have had good success creating a small starter batch of wine and using that instead.
> 
> What recipes have folks used with good results for both fermentation and finished product?



Andrew, I have found that only adding 1 bottle of lemon juice upfront helps the yeast to get a foothold. Definitly either create a starter of rehydrate (what I do) and add it to your mus.

After it's fermenting you can add the 2nd lemon juice either a lil or all at once. Maybe around 1.050

Definitely whip it to get lots of air into it. Keep it warm as well. Stir frequently releasing CO2 and adding fresh oxygen.

To make a starter rehydrate your yeast first (see Tutorial on Home page if you need to know how). After 15 minutes add some inverted sugar water. Wait 15 -30 minutes and repeat the inv. sugar. You will see if it's going well.

I like Lalvin EC-1118 yeast for this. A very hardy yeast.


----------



## gloo (Apr 2, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> Andrew, I have found that only adding 1 bottle of lemon juice upfront helps the yeast to get a foothold. Definitly either create a starter of rehydrate (what I do) and add it to your mus.
> 
> After it's fermenting you can add the 2nd lemon juice either a lil or all at once. Maybe around 1.050
> 
> ...



Here are you talking of a bottle of concentrated lemon juice? Thanks


----------



## REDBOATNY (Apr 2, 2011)

I didn't have a slury either. I bought a can of Welches frozen cranberry mixed it with water (I think three cans) and added enough sugar to get about 20 brix. I let it start (couple days) and added pee concoction as directed.
It worked out dry in about 8 days. It is still clearing, but looks good.


----------



## docanddeb (Apr 2, 2011)

To make a starter... or basically, to add a little flavor to the PEE...

You can either pick a fruit...frozen juice concentrate, leftover grapes, whatever you think of!!

Make a small batch... maybe a gallon or less... get it fired up... then start as the recipe says.

NOTHING goes BAD with the PEE.... 

Try it... you'll like it!!

Yes, I'm showing my age!

Debbie


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 2, 2011)

gloo said:


> Here are you talking of a bottle of concentrated lemon juice? Thanks



It's straight bottled lemon juice found on the grocery shelves. It's not concentrate. Most bottles indicate that they are reconstituted lemon juice, but the stuff in the bottle is regular strength. Remember it is lemon, so it tastes pretty concentrated when it comes to pucker power. A name brand version of this juice is ReaLemon.


----------



## gloo (Apr 3, 2011)

Okay thanks I need to find a thread that explains skeeter pee completly. I still don't get it. Anyone can point me in the right direction? Thanks


----------



## Wade E (Apr 3, 2011)

You know what makes a good starter???
This makes a good starter! Please read this in the link provided below, you dont need one but it will make a huge difference especially if you start making beer! 
http://www.stirstarters.com/purpose.html


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 3, 2011)

gloo said:


> Okay thanks I need to find a thread that explains skeeter pee completly. I still don't get it. Anyone can point me in the right direction? Thanks



Go visit skeeterpee.com


----------



## gloo (Apr 3, 2011)

Okay thanks that website did answer all my questions. Now I just can't wait to start a batch.


----------

